# Jessem Mite R Slide mounted to INCRA LS Positioner



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

I know there have been some who have been dissatisfied with the Incra Right Angle fixture for doing dovetails and have found a way to mount the Jessem Mite R Slide to the Incra fence/LS Positioner. I remember seeing a wood block attachment but also a metal version to mount the two together. Wondered if anyone accomplished this and how it worked out. I found a good deal on a Miter R Slide and since I already have the Incra LS Positioner/Fence I thought I'd upgrade to a really good setup.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

suds said:


> I know there have been some who have been dissatisfied with the Incra Right Angle fixture for doing dovetails and have found a way to mount the Jessem Mite R Slide to the Incra fence/LS Positioner. I remember seeing a wood block attachment but also a metal version to mount the two together. Wondered if anyone accomplished this and how it worked out. I found a good deal on a Miter R Slide and since I already have the Incra LS Positioner/Fence I thought I'd upgrade to a really good setup.



r
Ummm, never have had any trouble with the Incra RAF. You do need to get familiar with it in regard to how tight to set screws that adjust the way the fixture rides on the fence.

However, I would like to hear about the problems that others have had with the fixture. I'm always open to something better, so you have my attention.

Jerry


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

Incra right angle fixture

There are a number of folks unhappy with the fit and results


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't say I'm unhappy with the RAF but it really isn't a replacement for a miter gauge. In fact, even Incra says that. I'm able to use it and get consistent results but I am very wary of it flexing and treat it more like a piece of wood I'm sliding against the fence. 

I would prefer to have a solid slider that doesn't use nylon screws to hold it tight to the fence. MRS might just do that. Dang, I seem to keep reaching for my wallet...

So, Bill, what did you have to do to mount the Mite-R-Slide? Pix?

By the way, does anyone else find JessEm's product naming a bit hokey? Mite-R-Slide vs MiterSlide, Mast-R-Lift Vs MasterLift


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Bill.... it is very doable...and works exceptionally well

I did mine a few years back when I built my router table...

here is the thread I did on the table build: http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/14019-soft-start-variable-speed-table-setup.html

here is the section about putting on the slider: http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...-variable-speed-table-setup-6.html#post155085


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link .... really interesting. Unfortunately the pics/thumbnails didn't appear on page 11 but all the others do. My table will look somewhat similar to yours with the Incra Clean Sweep and rings plus the Incra Positioner. I mounted my Rockler table between two MFT 1080 tables as I'm room challenged. So far it's looking like a nice setup.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Hey Bill.... it is very doable...and works exceptionally well
> 
> I did mine a few years back when I built my router table...
> 
> ...


In 6 years, I had never seen this series of photos on your RAF mod.

No wonder, they are buried inside another thread. I think it deserves its own thread. It was a stroke of genius when you did it and it looks awesome.:grin:


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

Timbertailer, i 've got to agree. I've never seen this thread and it really should be on its' own. The more I read it the more ideas come up.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

suds said:


> Thanks for the link .... really interesting. Unfortunately the pics/thumbnails didn't appear on page 11 but all the others do. My table will look somewhat similar to yours with the Incra Clean Sweep and rings plus the Incra Positioner. I mounted my Rockler table between two MFT 1080 tables as I'm room challenged. So far it's looking like a nice setup.


Hey Bill..

Look for post #107 in the thread, There you will see how I mounted the slider to an LS17. 

I hadn't been to the thread in quite a while and it does take some time now for the pics to load. Especially when there are quite a few pics on a given page. 

This is the great thing about doing your own router table setup. You work with whatcha got, and make the best of it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

timbertailor said:


> In 6 years, I had never seen this series of photos on your RAF mod.
> 
> No wonder, they are buried inside another thread. I think it deserves its own thread. It was a stroke of genius when you did it and it looks awesome.:grin:


Thank you Brad.... its always a good feeling when the work you put into a project is appreciated by others. I had alot of input from fellow members during the build and used other builds as inspiration and a data base for what I could and couldn't get away with. The idea was to build a RT ONCE and make it so that it would outlast me. I wanted all the bells and whistles just cuz!!!!!! The bells and whistle haters seem to have a hard time with that concept *L*
The table has aged well, the hardware has held up flawlessly and she' done everything I've asked of it. About the only thing I would have changed would be to eliminate the Wixey digital readout. I just don't use it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Putttn said:


> Timbertailer, i 've got to agree. I've never seen this thread and it really should be on its' own. The more I read it the more ideas come up.


 :smile:

Thats the "fun" part of it all Bill, taking an idea and making it happen. You gotta be willing to flex and sometimes change course altogether, but damn, it can be one whale of a learning curve and a whole lotta fun


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

There's a thread showcasing router table setups....yours really should be included.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Bill,,

you wanna see a show case of tables, here ya go!!

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/17212-wanted-pictures-your-router-table.html

Damn near everything, and anything you can think of. Everything from high end, multi-station tables to knock-down plywood space savers. 
This thread is absolutely packed with some excellent ideas and outstanding efforts by our members


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh O...more ideas means more $$ ... what a great read. My wife calls me a "tool collector" so this is going to be a great resource.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

you outta hear what my wife calls me sometimes *LOL*


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> The table has aged well, the hardware has held up flawlessly and she' done everything I've asked of it. About the only thing I would have changed would be to eliminate the Wixey digital readout. I just don't use it.


I too toyed with the idea of a WD but with the PRL V2 and its built in dial\wheel, we have everything we need to get within 0.001" already.

My move is coming up soon and it may take a while to get settled into my new place but I am ready to spread out and FINALLY have my own dedicated work shop with ample space.

So, if I disappear for a while, everyone will know why. I am going to have my hands full for the rest of the year.

P.S. And you are right. I just went to the Wanted link and the attachments take forever to load on each page, IF at ALL! Not sure I am liking the forum changes if the whole system is gong to be this slow with photos.


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

I could never get the pics to load but I can remote to my office computer and they did load quickly there. I am on a old Comcast router so I suppose that could be a problem in loading.

You guys are really making it hard on this old guy. I've always wanted a dedicated shop but I'm not that good a wood worker so I could never justify it.....at least so far. Pics of your new setup?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

suds said:


> I could never get the pics to load but I can remote to my office computer and they did load quickly there. I am on a old Comcast router so I suppose that could be a problem in loading.
> 
> You guys are really making it hard on this old guy. I've always wanted a dedicated shop but I'm not that good a wood worker so I could never justify it.....at least so far. Pics of your new setup?


No pictures because I still have to sell my existing house. I do not know what I will find once I have the cash in hand. Maybe I will find 20 acres with all the buildings I need but I doubt it. I will have to build everything myself, most likely. So, yeah, I will be VERY busy this year, construction wise.

I bought two large storage containers (think 18 wheeler tractor trailers). One for all the furniture and house stuff and the other for all my woodworking tools. I am hoping that I will be able to work out of the storage container, with a few modifications, until I have a shop or build one.

You just do not know what will be available once you sell your house so I am just playing it by ear until then. I am hoping to get a fair price for my existing home.

But, once I move, I will start a build thread. Its going to be a lot of work but it will be fun.


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

I noticed in the thumbnails that your Jessem mounting brackets mounted to the front of the fence. I remember seeing a setup somewhere where they reversed them and made them work. I guess once I get my Jessem it will become more apparent. 

I looked into a portable building for a shop. I can't remember the outfit but I think it was "Old Hickory" sheds and they made some pretty nice units that would be driven to the site and fairly fast setup.


----------

